# Custom Electric Chair Props video



## Premier Haunt Props (Nov 19, 2007)

I built custom Jacob's Ladders using 15000 volt neon transformers for my ebay customers and one asked me for a custom made electric chair. I have posted a couple of short videos of it on youtube and would like to get some feedback. Take a look and let me know what you think. I put a ton of hours into it and would love to hear what some of my fellow prop builders think. Thanks.


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 30, 2007)

Man that is a great Prop ! A+

How about some construction pics.
I would love to build something like that,... ok 
on the do list for next year way to many things 
still under construction.

Joe4x4

p.s.
I know you put allot of hrs into you chair.
Blood coming out his eyes would be a killer.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love the movement of the body! So real! Nice job.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent, best animated electric chair I've ever seen. Mine will only be static...at least for this year!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome..<hangs head in shame>.. Outstanding work!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

the chair, electricity and movement are great!! The music ruins it for me..just dosent go...yea..I know..its Electric chair but it just takes away from the prop. Just my opinion though..


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

meltdown211 said:


> the chair, electricity and movement are great!! The music ruins it for me..just dosent go...yea..I know..its Electric chair but it just takes away from the prop. Just my opinion though..


My thought exactly. I think it too long with the music. Drawn out. All in all, great prop and animation and smoke. I like how the smoke comes out the skulls.

With my chair, we use victims from the crowd or we have an actor mix in with the group, then they are the victim. It works great. It worked so good the first time, our actor was so scared she jumped out of the chair and ripped the leather belt strap in half.
Good job!


----------



## Premier Haunt Props (Nov 19, 2007)

*Electric chair video w/ music intro*

Thanks for the feedback guys. The 80s rock in the beginning was added to show the owner one of the many options with the 5 channel PA system I installed. The prop only runs for 1 minute with the limitations of the EFXTEK AP8 soundboard I used. 
Interesting thought about the bloody eyes, I have to laugh cause I also had the same thought cause I did it once w/ a vampire bride's decapitated head. I am putting the finishing touches on having smoke come out from the bolts on his headgear which should be a nice touch.
I am most pleased with the way the random sequencing worked for firing the cylinders. I never gives the same twice.
Thanks again for any feedback good/bad. I appreciate it!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

That is probably the best chair I've seen. I used to be proud of mine, but that is on a whole other level.

I have the smoke come from under the neck collar and the wrists, which is a neat effect, but really, nothing to critique on yours.

Oh, and I too would love to see behind the scenes pics


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Excellent movement. Very well done.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome effects.. Just outta curiosity.. what ya selling it for if you dont mind the question of course


----------



## Premier Haunt Props (Nov 19, 2007)

*electric chair already sold*

Sorry to say, I built this for a repeat customer who purchased a 6ft jacobs ladder with all the trimming about a year ago. I am gratefull in that he was not as interested in the price as much as the realism of the prop and gave me complete creative freedom. I will post videos of some of my earlier work with Jacobs ladders when I get a chance. If you are interested in some custom prop work for your haunt let me know.Thanks for the interest. Sean w/ Premier Haunt Props.


----------

